
5 Minute Blog Using Nitrogen and CouchDB - nreece
http://medevyoujane.com/blog/2008/12/12/5-minute-blog-using-nitrogen-and-couchdb.html?SSScrollPosition=0
======
tlrobinson
Erlang and CouchDB (which is written mostly in Erlang) are both very
interesting technologies.

I've only briefly looked at Nitrogen, but I'm not sure I like the concept of a
server-side framework that generates highly dependent client-side code. It
seems like it makes it pretty easy to simple things, but very hard (if not
impossible) to do complicated things. I could be totally wrong, but that's my
first impression.

~~~
JonGretar
It doesn't generate much more client-side code than others. All frameworks are
filled with javascript. At least 2 frameworks are almost JS only.

But regarding complicated things I dont get what you mean. You can easily
generate whatever HTML you want using multiple ways. And complicated tasks is
what Erlang is all about.

------
swombat
A nice example, and probably its purpose is to look at Erlang/Nitrogen/etc
rather than to actually create a blog, but if you're actually creating a blog
nowadays, I'd stick with either Wordpress (or one of the other big boys), or,
if you want to be guaranteed to survive the slashdot effect, generate a static
html blog with something like Webby, with comment support from Disqus or the
like.

~~~
JonGretar
Actually I would reccomennt Squarespace.com. It's by far the best one and
handles digg/slashdot traffic nicely.

~~~
swombat
Any specific reasons why you'd recommend it over, say, a wordpress.com
account?

------
jamiequint
for a really simple blog _really_ fast just email post@posterous.com

~~~
tlrobinson
It's a technology demo/tutorial, not a real viable blog.

~~~
JonGretar
You are right. It's mostly supposed to show one possible way on how to use
CouchDB along with Nitrogen Bindings.

